# pseudo débile ...



## gouzigouzi (25 Novembre 2008)

comment trouver vous mon pseudo debile gouzigouzi
il vous fait penser a quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Novembre 2008)

/slap uname gouzigouzi


----------



## rizoto (25 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> comment trouver vous mon pseudo debile gouzigouzi
> il vous fait penser a quoi ?



Ca depend de l'echelle.


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2008)

En double-pseudo, ça passe.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

armé d'un Browning, c'est comme cela que je chasse les pseudos débiles
en faisant _gouzi gouzi_...

et 

pan


.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

À la rigueur viens jouer dans le fil adéquat (et choisis un avatar tout aussi débile (je reprends tes termes...).






Pt*** l'air de rien, y a du monde ici!


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> comment trouver vous mon pseudo debile gouzigouzi
> il vous fait penser a quoi ?



Mais à rien, au néant. C'est ça qui est remarquable. Car penser le rien, c'est ne rien penser :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2008)

Comment on fout des baffes ici?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

** LHO fout une paire de baffes à gouzi gouzi


*du simple HTML:

balise b entre []
balise color = #0000FF entre []

ton texte: * ton nom ...

fermer les balises.




.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> comment trouver vous mon pseudo debile gouzigouzi
> il vous fait penser a quoi ?



Bah, couci-couça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais à rien, au néant. C'est ça qui est remarquable. Car penser le rien, c'est ne rien penser :rateau:



Avec ça, nous sommes bien avancés ! As-tu seulement envisagé que ce pauvre être puisse souffrir ? Si peu d'expérience et tant de questions qui pourraient s'entrechoquer si on leur donnait plus de place


----------



## rizoto (25 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> En double-pseudo, ça passe.



D'ailleurs pourquoi avoir doubler le pseudo? un simple Gouzi aurait suffit :rateau:


----------



## rabisse (25 Novembre 2008)

Ouep, eh bien moi, je disparais sans faire de bruit, parce que mon pseudo......_
Oh m**** j'vais attérir dans les boites mail_


----------



## krystof (25 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> comment trouver vous mon pseudo debile gouzigouzi



Comme ton sujet. Naze !


----------



## gouzigouzi (25 Novembre 2008)

bien bete que les poissons ne mordent pas aussi facilement a mon fil de cane a peche si ct comme ici et ben j'aurai deja epuisé la mer


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Novembre 2008)

sérieux, on dirait un sujet fait par Alèm :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> bien bete que les poissons ne mordent pas aussi facilement a mon fil de cane a peche si ct comme ici et ben j'aurai deja epuisé la mer



tu peux nous la refaire avec des points et des virgules celle là?

:mouais:


----------



## krystof (25 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> bien bete que les poissons ne mordent pas aussi facilement a mon fil de cane a peche si ct comme ici et ben j'aurai deja epuisé la mer



Ils sont pas cons les poissons. Quand ils s'aperçoivent que c'est gouzigouzi qui tient la canne, ils se barrent ailleurs !


----------



## gouzigouzi (25 Novembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Ils sont pas cons les poissons. Quand ils s'aperçoivent que c'est gouzigouzi qui tient la canne, ils se barrent ailleurs !


et tu en deduis quoi ?
comment tu vas te sortir de ce piege ?


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2008)

oh !

un revenant  

bientôt reparti?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Novembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> oh !
> 
> un revenant
> 
> bientôt reparti?



Ah non ! Cette fois, qu'il reste.


----------



## gouzigouzi (25 Novembre 2008)

je compte bien rester bande de faquins


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> D'ailleurs pourquoi avoir doubler le pseudo? un simple Gouzi aurait suffit :rateau:



En fait, ce serait au moins un quadruple. Même en bégayant, je ne pourrais pas l'imiter.


----------



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2008)

j'aime beaucoup ce sujet je lui donne un 20 sur 20


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2008)

C'est toi qui vient de voter et de faire remonter la moyenne à 3 ?


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> En fait, ce serait au moins un quadruple. Même en bégayant, je ne pourrais pas l'imiter.



Ah, j'en voyais plus que ça...  (au moins six... )
(p'têtre qu'on parle pas de la même personne finalement ).


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> C'est toi qui vient de voter et de faire remonter la moyenne à 3 ?



Ah non ; c'est moi.


----------



## krystof (25 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> comment tu vas te sortir de ce piege ?



Tu peux développer ? Quel piège ?


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Avec ça, nous sommes bien avancés ! As-tu seulement envisagé que ce pauvre être puisse souffrir ? Si peu d'expérience et tant de questions qui pourraient s'entrechoquer si on leur donnait plus de place



Enfermé dans ma perspective monadique, je n'ai vu qu'une chose : gouzigouzi me rapprochait du nirvana, grâce à une méditation sur son premier post. Enfin, être rien 

Mais la monade est aveugle sur toute la partie du monde qui ne la concerne pas, mais qu'elle peut voir néanmoins

Je vais élargir ma vision pour parvenir à l'intersubjectivité monadique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Bon&#8230; déjà, je vais le virer du minibar, ça fera de la place.
Par acquis de conscience, ça s'impose !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Enfermé dans ma perspective monadique, je n'ai vu qu'une chose : gouzigouzi me rapprochait du nirvana, grâce à une méditation sur son premier post. Enfin, être rien
> 
> Mais la monade est aveugle sur toute la partie du monde qui ne la concerne pas, mais qu'elle voit néanmoins
> 
> Je vais élargir ma vision pour parvenir à l'intersubjectivité monadique



Je te promets que j'essaie de te suivre depuis que tu sèmes tes _Pensées _ au grès de tes postes, mais là j'avoue être désappointé...




Je retourne voir la fin de l'épisode de Xéna la guerrière...


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon déjà, je vais le virer du minibar, ça fera de la place.
> Par acquis de conscience, ça s'impose !



Mais euh, arrête de casser tous les nouveaux jouets.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon déjà, je vais le virer du minibar, ça fera de la place.



Ah, le *chatmododansl'dos *strikes back ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Vous m'avez pété la moitié des miens (les plus beaux en plus !!!) pendant mon absence&#8230; j'veux pas l'savoir ! 

Et mon picto ?


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon déjà, je vais le virer du minibar, ça fera de la place.
> Par acquis de conscience, ça s'impose !



Bien sûr, c'est la seule chose à faire 

De la place sur les vagues !!! 

AAAH 

Mais quelle perte pour l'intersubjectivité monadique


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2008)

Quelle absence ? Tes récentes vacances, ou l'auto-ban ?
Le picto, j'y pensais. Je l'ajoute dans ma liste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Mais euh, arrête de casser tous les nouveaux jouets.



Tu peux toujours tenter de lui montrer la lumière ou le tremper dans l'eau pour voir s'il se multiplie encore


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bien sûr, c'est la seule chose à faire
> 
> De la place sur les vagues !!!
> 
> ...



Vous avez pu vous rencontrer, finalement ? Et vous avez établi un nouveau code pour vous parler ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais quelle perte pour l'intersubjectivité monadique



Ça risque de faire effet papillon :affraid: Nous allons forcément pencher d'un côté  ou de l'autre voire nous retourner  Je pense qu'il faut envisager une restriction objective de l'impossibilité d'une suppression de l'intersubjectivité nomadique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

On s'est vu, oui.
Et soudain, tout nous a paru beaucoup plus clair, à lui et à moi&#8230;

En bref, on continue tout pareil mais plus fort


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> e pense qu'il faut envisager une restriction objective de l'impossibilité d'une suppression de l'intersubjectivité nomadique



Vous voyez bien qu'avec un peu d'effort, les thread de gouzigouzi peuvent être passionnants


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, mais est-ce que maintenant que c'est parti on peut lui demander d'aller se faire foutre ?


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais, mais est-ce que maintenant que c'est parti on peut lui demander d'aller se faire foutre ?



bon là t'as plus rien à vendre, alors bien sûr...
Mais demain?


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Novembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça risque de faire effet papillon :affraid: Nous allons forcément pencher d'un côté  ou de l'autre voire nous retourner  Je pense qu'il faut envisager une restriction objective de l'impossibilité d'une suppression de l'intersubjectivité nomadique



Certes, mais c'est parce que tu envisages un nomadisme de la monade
Des monades qui errent de par le monde :afraid:
A la recherche d'une rencontre improbable avec d'autres monades

Belle description de ce forum


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes, mais c'est parce que tu envisages un nomadisme de la monade
> Des monades qui errent de par le monde :afraid:
> A la recherche d'une rencontre improbable avec d'autres monades
> 
> Belle description de ce forum



Tout à fait : un nomadisme des monades visant à  amplifier l'intersubjectivité


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On s'est vu, oui.
> Et soudain, tout nous a paru beaucoup plus clair, à lui et à moi&#8230;
> 
> En bref, on continue tout pareil mais plus fort



Comme quoi, un peu de vaseline fait des miracles


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2008)

Les pseudos d'O.mignard :zut: d'Olivier78150 :merde: d'Applolivier :roh fait iech: de gouzigouzi :ah enfin: sont toujours un succès.

Trop éphémère malheureusement.


Fait beau à Velizy sinon ?


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Les pseudos d'O.mignard :zut: d'Olivier78150 :merde: d'Applolivier :roh fait iech: de gouzigouzi :ah enfin: sont toujours un succès.
> 
> Trop éphémère malheureusement.
> 
> ...



Serais-ce la germaine de _Suiss'Oliver_ ? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

Tout le monde fait de la balançoire ici? Vous pouviez pas le dire que c'était le coin pour les gamins, j'ai cru que c'était le coin pour les chiens 
Ah je te jure


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Novembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Vous pouviez pas le dire que c'était le coin pour les gamins



Ah non !... non non non !... :affraid:
Déjà Portfolio, ça suffit...


----------



## vleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah non !... non non non !... :affraid:
> Déjà Portfolio, ça suffit...



tiens t'as bien fait de ramener ta fraise le besancenot des forums... parait que ton rade est à sec? 
Enfin le jour où l'art évoquera quelque chose chez les bolchéviques de la bourgeoisie lyonnaise, on en reparlera  essaye de choper tes diplômes déjà 

fin du hs


----------



## gouzigouzi (26 Novembre 2008)

velizy non mais le chesnay oui 
oui j'avoue que je suis un nomade des forums comme des salons 
l'ermite de la non pensée 
et je suis heureux de voir qu'un fil peut se creer a partir de rien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Moi, je dis que ça sent le cassoulet&#8230;


----------



## gouzigouzi (26 Novembre 2008)

cdb rouge de mes adorateurs :
Coups de boule de gouzigouzi donnés par BackCat

Date

Titre de la discussion

Commentaire

11-26-2008 09:28 am

pseudo débile ...

Ferme la !

Coups de boule de gouzigouzi donnés par LeConcombreMaske

Date

Titre de la discussion

Commentaire

11-25-2008 03:31 pm

pseudo débile ...

je déteste .....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

He&#8230; Ducon ?


Ferme ta gueule, un peu&#8230; ça nous fera des vacances&#8230;

Tu préfères réellement te faire insulter en public ? T'es vraiment fini au tout-venant, toi&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## gouzigouzi (26 Novembre 2008)

tout n'est qu'amour sur cette planete
amour paix


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> tout n'est qu'amour sur cette planete
> amour paix



Moins quand tu passes sur le minibar. C'est plus mandale, goudron et plumes :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> cdb rouge de mes adorateurs : .....



Oué, à la limite, on s'en fout non ? :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> l'ermite de la non pensée



Ya un truc vrai la-dedans. 




gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, à la limite, on s'en fout non ? :sleep:




Trop pas! 
J'en mets un aussi pour sa collec, tiens, en espérant apparaitre dans la liste. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2008)

Ah ben si faut se dévouer, j'y vais aussi alors


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> tout n'est qu'amour sur cette planete
> amour paix


T'es vraiment un âne&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Novembre 2008)

c'est moi le preums


----------



## gouzigouzi (26 Novembre 2008)

dites moi merci au moins de vous permettre de decharger votre trop plein de testoterone

moi je suis pour le nomadisme de la pensée et je ne pense pas qu'on peut penser a autre chose
la non pensée est un mouvement tres interessant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Arrête d'essayer de nous faire croire que tu penses avec l'huître que tu abrites dans ta boîte crânienne&#8230; Quant à la testostérone, si t'as compris que l'un d'entre nous voulait te péter la rondelle, c'est bien la preuve qu'il y a un sacré problème de connexion neuronale dans l'huître sus-citée&#8230;

Va te faire lapider ailleurs&#8230;


----------



## gouzigouzi (26 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Arrête d'essayer de nous faire croire que tu penses avec l'huître que tu abrites dans ta boîte crânienne Quant à la testostérone, si t'as compris que l'un d'entre nous voulait te péter la rondelle, c'est bien la preuve qu'il y a un sacré problème de connexion neuronale dans l'huître sus-citée
> 
> Va te faire lapider ailleurs


que d'amour dans ce texte
la testotérone n'agit pas seulement sur le plan sexuel
mais tu es tout excité cela se voit
enervé
fais toi plaisir tu seras bien mieux apres
gentil chat
dix contre un qu'il repond


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

T'espères réellement que je vais me taire et laisser la place à ton étalage perpétuel de conneries juste parce que t'as parié débilement que je répondrai ?
Je t'ai viré du minibar, et je te ferai virer d'ici.
Comme à chaque fois que tu recrées un pseudo à la con.
Olivier Mignard de Le Chesnay en Yvelines&#8230;

Tu pourrais pas essayer plutôt (non, pas le chien, Tâchon&#8230 d'arrêter d'être débile ? Ça se débraye pas ? T'as pas trouvé l'option "ce matin est un autre jour, j'essaye d'être moins con aux yeux de mes contemporains" ?

J'ai pas d'amour pour toi. Que des envie de coller des tartes  En expliquant clairement, ça va peut-être t'aider à ne plus confondre&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Novembre 2008)

Non, rien finalement... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Novembre 2008)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> la non pensée est un mouvement tres interessant



Il n'y a pas que le non-penser. Il y a aussi le non-agir, le wou-wei des Taoïstes
Je t'en donne un exemple : tu regardes ton clavier. Tu ne fais rien. Tu ne le touches pas. Tu le contemples, sans rien faire. Longtemps, longtemps, longtemps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2008)

Gouzoliviertruc, j'ai trouvé un super forum pour toi


----------

